# Back flushing Classic



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

I was just wondering after how many shots do you guys back flush your gaggia classic.

Lynn


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't count shots but build it into a routine: backflush at end of every day with just group water, once a week with puly caff, descale and clean parts once a month. Daily may seem like a lot but it takes literally one minute to do!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Backflushing with a proprietary cleaner (I used Cafiza for my Silvia) is only needed once a month IMO. Reason for backflushing is to clean out oils and residue from brew head which if allowed to build up, cause shots to acquire a taint which can erroneously be put down to beans and/or shot preparation.


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for your helpful hints!

It's been a month since it's been arrived at home and it's time to clean it now!









Should I follow some particular steps to do it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

alemarengo said:


> Hey guys, thanks for your helpful hints!
> 
> It's been a month since it's been arrived at home and it's time to clean it now!
> 
> ...


If you're going to backflush, assume you've got a blank basket for your portafilter? Don't be tempted to put too much cleaner in the basket - Puly Caff or Cafiza are really strong. Once your blank in in the basket pop teaspoon of cleaner on it and attach the portafilter. Don't need to wait until the machine is up to temp. Flick the brew switch for five or six seconds. Not a good idea to let pump labour unnecessarily. You will hear its tone drop as pressure builds. That's all that's needed to get the solenoid to dump the pressure back through the brew head and down the chrome pipe and into the drip tray. Repeat several times. It's a good idea to remove the shower screen whilst backflushing. Might as well descale boiler at same time - different proprietary cleaner needed for this. Finally, make up a solution of your Puly Caff or Cafiza and bung your portafilter, baskets and shower screen into it and leave for several minutes depending how gunged up they are. Cleaner will remove oil residue without need to scrub which you should avoid otherwise you can remove the chroming from the inside of the portafilter. Flush your system after cleaning with plenty of fresh water and your machine is good to go.


----------

